# Nissan Sleeper?



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

Sleepers can be sooooo cool.

A bright red 35ZX covertible is a VERY nice, quick car. Guaranteed to get LOTS of attention. Especially POLICE attention.

For me, the best part of having a performance car is to go out in the boonies and wind it up - with ME being the only one who notices. I've gotten away with some amazing things with "invisible" cars. 

My best sleeper was a silver '92 Ford Taurus SHO. It looked like Grandpa's car - but with a 5-speed, polyurethane bushings & 16" wheels.

Kind of a rattle trap, but with an F-1 based DOHC Yamaha motor.
I must not have run into any boosted SE-R's, 'cause I beat all that I found (or found me). However, I was always annoyed how well they hung in there with me. I didn't beat 'em by much.

The SE-R is definitely a sleeper. Especially a de-badged SE-R!

Think of all the egos you've deflated, SE-R guys! 

*******

So the question is...

What is the best Nissan (or any make) sleeper out there right now???

My vote would be a turbo GA16DE Sentra XE. 
who would think?...


Runner-up would be a brown (with rust) '79 Ford Fairmont wagon with small hubcaps. (Fox body - same as Mustang)

Nicely equipped with the full Mustang GT SOHC V8 & 5-speed and vortec blower set-up underneath.
DEVESTATING!


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

How about an 83 maxima with a RB26DETT stuffed in it......


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

or maybe an SE-R with JDM SR20DET, and badging changed to "Sentra XE" lol that would work


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I'd say a classic SE-R with an SR20VE swap so there's no hint of intercooled or turbo goodness. Just a few mods and you're easily in the 200+whp range


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

B12 with DET!


----------



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

se-r with the nice but rare sr20vet and put a top mount intercooler. just my vote, good luck putting it together though


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

OZMAN said:


> *How about an 83 maxima with a RB26DETT stuffed in it...... *


what car originally came with a RB26DETT??


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

skylines R32-R34, stagea wagon... *sigh*... drooooool.... 

i agree about the SR20VE, it would be the ultimate sleeper. 

but as for production sleepers, i'd say a Volve S60 T5 or the S80 T6... they are body-identical to the regular models and they go hella fast... they've got a helluva lot of grip, too... but don't ask me how i know...


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I'd say for sleeper stock the 02 Maxima SE 6 speed would piss a few people off. Looks great too.


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

I would personally define "sleeper" as a car that most regular (as in non-car enthusiast) people would think of as: cheap, slow, dull, plain, average, etc. -- but nevertheless having shocking performance.

One of the best things about having one is seeing your opponent's suprised face rapidly shrinking away in your rearview mirror!

A guy in a vette suprises nobody. When that rusty brown Fairmont spanks him... amazing!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Datsun 510


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Yeha 510, or B12, for sure. There was a 4 wheel drive B12 sentra that's pretty hot - guy on SR20deforums (I believe) has a newer GA16 swapped in, AGX's all around etc - put the hotshot turbo on it and you've got an all wheel drive, turbo, 1.6 liter Nissan hatchback --- that would be the ultimate hi-po sleeper.


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

dreadsword said:


> *Yeha 510, or B12, for sure. There was a 4 wheel drive B12 sentra that's pretty hot - guy on SR20deforums (I believe) has a newer GA16 swapped in, AGX's all around etc - put the hotshot turbo on it and you've got an all wheel drive, turbo, 1.6 liter Nissan hatchback --- that would be the ultimate hi-po sleeper. *


got a link or a pic???


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

i saw a 200 sx with a sr20det swap with the top mount intercooler last weekend. he couldnt even put his hood on because of the intercooler.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Oh, I thought we were just talking about nissan

Off-Nissan, Dodge Shelby Turbo, Mitsubishi Galant VR4, Ford Festiva with SHO engine & RWD, and the ultimate Sleeper, the Buick Grand National


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

LOL, yeah! Galant VR4, no one sees that one coming... easy to upgrade, it's an EVO engine!

Grand Nationals are UGLY as HELL... but they run sweet


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

How about a GMC thyphoon! looks like a blazer but with a turbo powerplant.


----------



## polishhotdawg (May 24, 2002)

grand nationals are beautiful cars


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

sorry, just an opinion... but you've got to admit, they don't look like they go fast... 

The old Maxiomas were cool sleepers, but since the new cars came out, everyone is starting to realize how good they are.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

niky said:


> *sorry, just an opinion... but you've got to admit, they don't look like they go fast...
> *


Isnt that one of the definitions of being a sleeper. And to say they run "sweet" is an understatement.
My 3 favorite non-nissan sleepers: Dodge Omni GLH-T, Buick Grand National, and I dont know if it would qualify as a sleeper but the VW Scirocco.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I forgot about the Omni GLH-T! The first new car my dad ever bought was a '79 Dodge Omni, the first year they made them, and it had an Audi racing block in it. The car is long go but I think that engine is still in pieces in storage somewhere.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Nissan Pulsar w/ Bluebird SR20DET and AWD, 1/4 @13.31. You can also include the Mazda 323 turbo AWD.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

the 323 AWD, definitely... because nowadays, nobody would know what it was... and on that note...

_Lancia Delta HF Integrale_... it looks just like a regular road car... but it goes like a rocket... 










i've drooled over that since i was a kid, watching the rallies on TV... nowadays, when i mention it, people go like "Lanica what? WTF is that?"


----------



## B13xeBeater (May 3, 2003)

I love sleepers, sadly most girls don't.  my favorite besides the se-r det would have to be this 10 second reliant. download the video of him waxing a supra and just listen to the crowd, I love it. The Dodge Garage


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

I love the (and as much as i hate to say this) the honda crx. those cars are devistating, when upgraded and made to look stock


----------



## B13Sentra1992 (Mar 12, 2003)

well, the ultimate sleeper , has to be in my honest opinion , a 1988 mercury colony park station wagon , with a supercharged 5.0, t5 tranny , and a factory geared 9 inch , noone expects it from a station wagon , its bloody marvelous


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

I'd have to say the Rb26...LOL! It's defenitly a sleeper!
In fact, I dream about it all the time! 
Ahhhh...skylines!
Let me continue with my dream now...


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I have found a VERY interesting sleeper on sale today at your local Subaru store..............screw the WRX, and say hello to the Forrestor XT

http://www.subaru.com/servlet/showroom?model=FORESTER&trim=25_XT&command=overview

I SWEAR Car and Driver just tested one of these and got a 13.8 out of it (and runs 0-30mph faster than a 911 Turbo AWD....talk about a launch). 

That is PSYCHOTIC for a wagon/minvan thingy.

WOW.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

It'd be no sleeper, but I'd love to have a '96 Impreza 2.5 RS and turbo it. It'd be nice to have a badass AWD 2 door, I couldn't do a WRX with the damn 4 doors. So not cool. If a '96 were cheaper and I was comfortable working on a boxer I'd sell the SE-R and do it. It was my first true love after all.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

The new 3.5l Altima! It looks like a family car.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

yeah, Car and Driver pulled that Altima to a 5.9 second 0-60mph


----------



## B13xeBeater (May 3, 2003)

If I had the money, I'd get an attessa setup and stick that in a turbo se-r. Or how about a bluebird, old school altima with det and awd???


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

how about that AWD turbo altima? are you talking about the one that's got the same cladding as the 96' alty?

it might be a bitch to import, but once you've got it converted to LHD, it would be indistinguishable from the regular altima... it's already a sub-7 car... maybe with a little tweaking, it could become one serious Q-rocket. 

question, Q-ships (as total sleepers are sometimes called) were WWII warships that looked civilian but could bite mean as hell... is that why Inifinity has a *Q*45?


----------



## B13xeBeater (May 3, 2003)

yeah it looks just like a 96 altima, I think I saw a blue one in NPM before, though not sure.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The attessa is the AWD B13 drivetrain.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I'd say get you a 4 door B13 with a 5spd... swap in the SR20DET or keep the Ga16de and use the hotshot turbo kit. Then, once you get it running good, start doing chassis modifications. The 4 doors will lower your insurance, might help a little with weight distribution, take out all the interior - strip ALL sound insulation (floor paddings) with dry ice / gut the rear door panels / take out power window assemblies & door locks / weld the doors shut, take out the spare tire well & replace with sheet metal / get the trunk lid taken out and un-webbed (or carbon fibered) / take out the rear seats & seat backs, cover all the rear area with a cloth or something light that matches the front interior color, and finally... get some lightweight 11.8lb rota's w/ good tires & good suspension. Now, if you were going to have this car runing 10's or something that quick... get you a roll cage while you're at it.

If you want to see a little comparison between a sentra and civic... check my website: www.1minute.com/dan/ and then check out my civic... www.bostonsaga.com/dano/dancivic/


----------



## jdmser (Jul 31, 2003)

wow, but i think he wanted to know what a great sleeper would be stock from the factory. i would have to say the b13 se-r just because it looks just like the rest but you can still smoke camaros and mustangs.


----------



## B13xeBeater (May 3, 2003)

Last night when coming back from the track, I saw a pinto wagon pull up next to some racing wannabe truck and a wrx, was teched for twelves, totally suprised both of them, I laft.


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

I'd say optionless B13 sentra E 5sp GUTTED
80shot nitrous ?
header 
intake 
exhaust 
JWT cams
JWT ECU
solid mounts
slicks
300zx fuel pump

I think it shoud run 13s

But thats just my theory


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

I'll stick with the STOCK,4-DOOR,FAMILY LOOK,Altima 3.5 SE!

Looks slower than a classic SE-R(but its not) and it can also smoke mustangs and camaros!


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

i abig sleeper fan the first one i built was a 90 plymouth acclaim with a 3.0l v6 and 3 speed auto the best time i ran in it was a 14.6 in the 1/4. now i have my sentra E and when its done it will be pretty potent!


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

How about an 87 stanza wagon or as we call it at the shop(The WALLEY WAGON)with a SR20DET and 4 wheel drive,just picture the guy next 2 you at the light as you launch the bitch off redline with the baby seat in the back as the rear bumper scrapes between every shift,good stuff


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

i took the badge off my 91 SER and I actually make people so angry they drive on the wrong side of the road just to try and beat me. On the freeway some guy in an S-10 blew out all kinds of smoke trying to beat me at the on ramp.

uhm the buick grand national doesn't look like a sleeper to me. It has aggressive looks.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

The Hummer H2 Terminator 550 is the ultimate sleeper SUV. The normal H2 does 0-60 in like 13 seconds but the 550 does it in 5 something. It looks totally stock on the outside except for a decal, but when you open the hood.....


----------



## jmcmanus1 (Jul 17, 2002)

My Sentra XE will have an SR20DET in it. And I won't have money for wheels or anything else. I will have steal all the away around, and my XE on the trunk. I will definatly have fun with cars of the H persuasion.


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

The best sleeper is definetly an old Volvo 240 with a Mustang 5.0 engline in it.


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

> My best sleeper was a silver '92 Ford Taurus SHO. It looked like Grandpa's car - but with a 5-speed, polyurethane bushings & 16" wheels.


AMEN to that! The SHO is one of the best sleepers out there

Bone stock, my 89 SHO ran 1/4m in 14.9 @ 94.5 mph. 
now on a 110hp shot it runs a [email protected] <--sleeper

most cannot tell the difference between a standard taurus and a SHO. Its an amazing car. you have to drive it to believe. just look at its lovly engine: (one of the best looking imo):










and another w/ 12#s of boost:









other than the SHO, comes:

2) grand national
3) impala SS
4) Subaru SVX
5) se-r w/ every mod available


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i say...get a 4 dr sentra e b13 model....the one with one rear view mirror. but it on some fake chrome hubcaps and put an sr20det or if you can do it sr20vet. both on juice i dunno if that would be worth it for the ultimate sleeper...but i know yuppies and there fast cars would be supprised


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

B13 Sentra SE-R gets my vote. When I think of a sleeper car I think of all round performance (means strightline AND corners, sorry turbo dodge minivan), how "unattractive" it is to cops, and how upgradable it is in terms of ease of making more power and speed. So far I do not know another car that is as sleeperish as the SE-R... the VW golf and the Jetta GLI comes close (with the 16V), but they don't offer the same performance... plus those german cars actually looks bad ass once u mod them.. SE-R... well.. it still got the early 90s econobox look nomatter what you do short of a body kit.


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

I agree with AtomicBomberMan. I use to hot rod chevelles, el caminos, 240z, etc., and i must say that my 91 Sentra SER was a slap in the face for me. Every time I would cruise with my friend in his stock 91 SER which I eventually bought had basicly beat every thing it raced. A few exceptions of course. We would goto the street races on San Fernando Rd in sylmar, ca and beat nearly every thing there. Cars with big rims, exhaust, stickers, you name it, it was the most fun I ever had in my life. One night we were there racing a honda car club and beat all there cars. They demanded to see under the hood. Hahaha.. The look on their faces when they saw not one aftermarket part on the car.


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

i think another good sleeper would be the toyota cressida with a toyota supra engine (what is it a 2jz gte or something like that?). or the old school rwd maximas. i saw an old rwd drive maxima at the track one night and it was completly stock on the outside and looked real dingy(needed a paint job and the stock rims paint was flaking off) and it had a trailer hitch and a roof rack with a latter on top and it ran 12's from what i heard. also that night there was a little suzuki swift with the 16valve 1.3l turbo engine and the only other mod he had was a 50 shot of nitrous and it ran like 15.1's.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Ya , I saw a geo metro in a mag a while back,and the car was doing 150mph it had alot of stuff done to it ...So I guess it would'nt look like a sleeper but still... a 150 mph geo!!!!

But i have a sleeper .... it's owned a few..


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

you must be talking about the metro that was in sport compact car magazine that ran at the salt flats with the stock 3 banger with supercharger and nitrous....... i wonder how it would do in the 1/4 mile with a set of slicks bolted to th front


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

SentraE said:


> *you must be talking about the metro that was in sport compact car magazine that ran at the salt flats with the stock 3 banger with supercharger and nitrous....... i wonder how it would do in the 1/4 mile with a set of slicks bolted to th front *


Yep that be the one. and the shock of horror on ones face after getting owned by that would be shamful..


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

oohh... the ford festiva FASTIVA project in SCC... that car was running mid-high 13's on a stock Mazda 323 GTX turbo engine... helluva racer...


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

damn the maxima with a RB26 takes the cake.With so many available from HKS you could race the damn thing without anyone knowing that its Skyline powered.damn how much was the swap and who did it?????????


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

you could shoehorn in a rb25det in a 510 that would be cool too...


----------



## nitroracer (Jan 6, 2003)

A turbo dodge minvan from the late 1980's would suprise some people - has the same 2.5L turbo four as the other turbo dodges. I've seen a video of one racing a camaro at the track and winning, albeit with mods.

A ford LTD or mercury marquis 4-door fox bnody would be good too. Stroked 302 to 347 cubes, stock wheels, fading paint, a locker and full badging to look like granny's car.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

OK so from what I've been reading here, the early/mid 90's SE-R is legendary for its surprising quickness. What's its stock 0-60 and 1/4 mile times? Everyone seems to love the SR20 SE-R but I don't see too many people raving over the new more powerful 6spd spec V. What are the numbers for that? I'm just wondering if the older one seems to be more popular cuz of reverence for a classic, or that you can do a lot more to the SR20 motor (i've read about people puttin 20 psi of boost through it) or if maybe the old one is still quicker since it's lighter. Haha I'm just thinkin about what I'm gonna replace my 1.6L '93 XE with. Anybody have any facts/opinions B13 SE-R vs Spec V?


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

The first generation SER was one of Car & Drivers 10 best every year it was made. Inexpensive, sporty, and quick. Also serious amounts of power(350+hp) can be obtained with out replacing the pistions, crank, rods, etc., on the motor. 

Sport Compact Car has an article which should answers some of your questions regaurding the differences between the original SER and the new SER.

http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/tech/0104scc_atunersguide/





www.geocities.com/sentrasersr20de/


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

facts are: old SE-Rs were track darlings, they were light, torquey, and cheap.

new Spec-Vs are pretty good track cars, too, but are a bit more difficult to drive, there's more torque steer up front, and it can bite you at the limit.

Old SE-Rs had the SR20, which is pretty reliable and strong as hell.

New Spec-Vs have the QR25, which is open-deck and has been beset by a number of teething problems at its launch.

Old SE-Rs have been turboed and tuned to almost 500hp (streetlegal)... and the strength of the block is awesome... up to 300++ pure stock... trannies are a different matter, though...

New Spec-Vs have yet to hit those numbers... NA Build for the Cunningham car is around 250whp, while turbos haven't gone much past 300 yet...

The SE-R was better liked because it was simple and reliable and fast... the new Spec is neither simple nor (as yet) completely reliable, but it is definitely fast, and with a lot of tuners working on it, might just yet surpass its forebearer... but not without lots of mad cash put into strengthening the stock internals.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

BikerFry said:


> *OK so from what I've been reading here, the early/mid 90's SE-R is legendary for its surprising quickness. What's its stock 0-60 and 1/4 mile times? Everyone seems to love the SR20 SE-R but I don't see too many people raving over the new more powerful 6spd spec V. What are the numbers for that? I'm just wondering if the older one seems to be more popular cuz of reverence for a classic, or that you can do a lot more to the SR20 motor (i've read about people puttin 20 psi of boost through it) or if maybe the old one is still quicker since it's lighter. Haha I'm just thinkin about what I'm gonna replace my 1.6L '93 XE with. Anybody have any facts/opinions B13 SE-R vs Spec V? *


The SR20 is a much more tunable motor that the new QR25DE.

1991-92 SE-R: 0-60mph=7.8, 1/4=16.0
1993-94 SE-R: 0-60mph=7.2, 1/4=15.6
2002+ Spec V: 0-60mph=7.2, 1/4=15.6


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

fugiot said:


> *
> 
> 1991-92 SE-R: 0-60mph=7.8, 1/4=16.0
> 1993-94 SE-R: 0-60mph=7.2, 1/4=15.6
> *


Where did you get these numbers from?


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Not that I have any personal experience, but from what I've read the Spec V has a very nice 6 speed tranny, which gains major bonus points in my book. Hmm... Nissan oughta offer a sentra with a factory turbo'd SR20 and the Spec V's 6 speed. That way us mere mortals who don't know or are afraid to try to turbo a car themselves (I can't even put a tach in without frying the ECM ) can leave the showroom and absolutely whomp on that Lancer Evolution I've also been reading about. All with a factory warranty.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hah... that's about as likely as nissan re-introducing the R34 Skyline in the US as a stripped down enthusiast model for $35,000....


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Yeah, and now that i think about it I don't like my idea anyways. That would be the end of late model Sentra sleepers. Ya can't make a sleeper out of a car that can come from the factory already decked out. (i.e. Some older Rustangs are 4 bangers, but there's no such thing as a sleeper Stang really cuz it could always be a V8...) If a car only comes from the factory in castrated form, then most of them out there aren't gonna have any balls and nobody'd expect one to beat some hotshot punk kid in the Trans Am he bought with Daddy's money... Haha dammit it'd be fun to get a turbo'd SR20 and go hunting for little punks like that...


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

2SR20DE said:


> *Where did you get these numbers from? *


Google it, man!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

fugiot said:


> *Google it, man! *


Ummm... I have a 93... it's a high port... so, exaclty how is mine faster than a 91 or 92? It's the same car. did they put a magic spell on it?


----------



## Crim (Jul 26, 2002)

Ford Festiva, swap in a B6T, ~140HP in a 1800lbs or less "economy" car. Now that would be awesome


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!

Burned by a sleeper!

In my typical little 23 mile spin to work, I decided to zip around a slo-pokey clot of traffic at a light. 

I get to the front between an empty school bus and a taurus. No problem. Freedom ahead. Work on time. Yeah!

Green light. I take off @ 1/2 throttle . Taurus suddenly wants to race. OK, why not? (funny.. before I got to the front, Mr. taurus was happy to lead the pack @ 5 mph under...whatever)

So I mash it. My NX is stock, but I've got a 4:17 limited slip & the SR20DE pulls hard.
Taurus is not only keeping up, he's pulling ahead. I'm starting to seriously bum out.

Race over 'cause we caught up to other traffic & it's my turn-off coming up.

It was a Taurus SHO 5-speed!! HA! Now I don't feel so bad. In fact, I did pretty well. Maybe he had regular gas in it.

I HAD a '92 SHO & I used to race SE-Rs now and then (Stock ones - nobody turbo'ed 'em in the mid 90's). They NEVER beat me. But they ALWAYS hung close 'till I got into 3rd gear. 

I remember wondering what the F%#& was in those Sentras anyway?

So I got spanked by a sleeper today. Serves me right for not paying attention. I had to give Mr. "Slo-Poke" a thumbs-up.


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

My dads 71 beetle with a Tuned Port injected 355 in the front end is the ultimate sleeper.....


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

djmamayek said:


> *My dads 71 beetle with a Tuned Port injected 355 in the front end is the ultimate sleeper..... *



HOLY CRAPPP!


You got a picture??


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

I can get one tomorrow, but I don't know how to post them up here.... 
 

The 305 with the Holly 4bbl is still in it though... Just picked up the 355 a couple days ago. With a 305 it nearly does wheelies... 

My talon was a low low 14 second car, and this thing feels like it runs mid twelves... It's crazy


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Here is my sleeper.....mods listed below


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

niky said:


> *skylines R32-R34, stagea wagon... *sigh*... drooooool....
> 
> i agree about the SR20VE, it would be the ultimate sleeper.
> 
> but as for production sleepers, i'd say a Volve S60 T5 or the S80 T6... they are body-identical to the regular models and they go hella fast... they've got a helluva lot of grip, too... but don't ask me how i know...  *


Well.. i lost to a Volvo before... so I do know


----------



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

djmamayek said:


> *My dads 71 beetle with a Tuned Port injected 355 in the front end is the ultimate sleeper..... *



down here there's a vw bug built by a place called fisher buggies. it has the regular air cooled motor but with 4 turbochargers! its crazy! it runs like low 5's to high 4's in an 1/8!


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

INX2C said:


> *So I got spanked by a sleeper today. Serves me right for not paying attention. I had to give Mr. "Slo-Poke" a thumbs-up. *


Please read rule #1.


----------

